# What is the difference between colonoscopy and endoscopy



## Theresa

Hi, this may be a silly question but I had a colonoscopy on 4th November and have today received a letter asking me to go in for a endoscopy is there a difference?

During the colonoscopy they found inflamation but this was mild. I have finally finished my latest flare and although I know I will have another anytime, was suprised to see a hospital package with the dreaded Movi prep and a letter asking me to go in for a Endoscopy! the letter and prep are the same and it says that this is an examination of bowel using a flexible telescope is this not the same as a colonoscopy?

Since my last scope in Novemeber I have been cut out dairy, and next month have been advised to cut out Wheat and a lot of other things as I am intolerant.  I do think this has helped and its great not having constant D. However I still have no diagnosis so am hoping that this may help.

Hope some of you can answer this question regaring the colonoscopy and endoscopy?


----------



## Peaches

Endoscopy is down the throat - you better make a phone call - I think someone messed up......


----------



## imisspopcorn

Endoscopy is just a general term for a scope. Endoscopy usually involves looking at the stomach versus the colon.... They usually use the term Endoscopy center.....Good luck with the procedure.


----------



## pb4

With an endoscopy they can see throughout the esophagus and down into the small intestines and stomach, with a colonoscopy they can see the rectom, up into the colon and just where the colon and small intestines connect.


----------



## DanSJVDavis

Yeah, just think, the colonoscopy looks at the colon, the "end"oscopy is the opposite "end". 

I think they just use endoscopy for the upper because it's harder to say esophagogastroduodenoscopy


----------



## DanSJVDavis

IIRC, the tube during an endoscopy procedure can't go into the small intestine, which is why the Upper GI with Small Bowel Follow Through is still performed.  I could be incorrect, but I'm thinking that's what I was told once.

Actually I might be.  Says that's called Enteroscopy and can be done with the fiber optic endoscope.  Though the info is a bit confusing.  So I'm still uncertain. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enteroscopy

Edit yet again:
It says that the scope can only reach to the jejunum and not through the entire small bowel with an endoscope, so yeah.  It won't get the whole small bowel and that's why they still use the small bowel follow or use the capsule.


----------



## krs2

"Endoscopy" is a generic term that refers to looking inside your body.  The type of endoscopy that goes up your butt and looks at your large intestine is called a "Colonoscopy" and the type of endoscopy that goes down your throat to look at your throat/stomach/duodenum and everything inbetween is called an "Upper endoscopy" (or officially an "Esophagogastroduodenoscopy"), altho it's often referred to simply as an endoscopy.

There are also endoscopies that go up the nose, vagina, ear, etc.  Also a sigmoidoscopy is an endoscopy that's a lot like a colonoscopy but it's less invasive and only looks at the very last part of your colon.

MoviPrep is specifically to clear out your colon for a colonoscopy so if you're taking moviprep, you're going to have a colonoscopy.  If you're unsure I'd give them a call and see exactly what type of procedure you're going to have done.  Do you have a doctor that you arrange these sorts of the things with or do you deal directly with the hospital?


----------



## Pirate

In my case the differance is about 34 inches. Varies with everyone depending on how tall you are. LOL


----------



## pb4

Colposcope is a device used to look closely at the surface of the cervix after an abnormal result following cervical screening. The colposcope looks a bit like a microscope and magnifies the cells of the cervix. The doctor can find any abnormal areas more easily than with the naked eye. Any abnormal areas can then be treated to prevent cervical cancer develop...

An otoscope is used to look into the ear canal to see the ear drum. Redness or fluid in the eardrum can indicate an ear infection. Some otoscopes can deliver a small puff of air to the eardrum to see if the eardrum will vibrate (which is normal). This type of ear examination with an otoscope can also detect a build up of wax in the ear canal, or a rupture or puncture of the eardrum.

 An Upper Aerodigestive Tract Endoscopy is used to scope the nose, the throat, the voice box, the windpipe, the lungs and the swallowing tube.

So endoscopy isn't actaully the generic term for looking inside your body, all the different scopes used to check different parts of the body have specific names.

Upper GI endoscopy is a procedure that uses a lighted, flexible endoscope to see inside the upper GI tract. The upper GI tract includes the esophagus, stomach, and duodenum—the first part of the small intestine.  Other small bowel follow through tests are used to check out the rest of the small bowel that the upper GI endoscopy cannot reach.


----------



## mwb3779

Just make sure that they don't use the same scope for both.


----------



## shazamataz

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> Just make sure that they don't use the same scope for both.


LOL! :ylol2: :ylol2:


----------



## mwb3779

I always try to find the humor...


----------



## imisspopcorn

I think it would taste funny....?


----------



## mwb3779

LOL.  ewww


----------



## Tan

When I went for my procedures the GI asked me if I had any questions before they sedated me... I said yes do you do the endoscopy first then the colonoscopy last.. he said they use different ones for both and why would I want to know that... I replied cause all the boys are work were giving me crap all week bout using the same scope for both procedures and how I would wake up with a funny taste in my mouth!! I think I made his day as he couldn't stop laughing


----------



## BWS1982

The small intestine's shape and design is extremely erratic, not to mention the fact it's about two dozen feet long (that's a long scope). A traditional scoping, as is used in the colon and esophagus, would be difficult and a bit risky when navigating such an environment, and would take a long while as caution is needed to avoid perforation.
It's like a pile of sausage links in structure and appearance, so a pill cam is usually the best way to go with "scoping" it, so as to allow paristalsis to do the hard work, or a barium follow-through is decided on and then x-ray'd...

I'd call as the others said...


----------



## DanM

If you have a better appreciation for Kermit the Frog after a long day at the studio after your procedure, you had a colonoscopy!

Dan


----------



## Theresa

Wow, thanks guys for all these posts, I am really pleased so many of you answered my post, it makes me feel that there are so many of you who care to read my post and send me a answer.

I have tried to phone the hospital today but its just an answer machine, I will just go in after doing the dreaded prep and see what they do! I have made a mental note if they do both ends to ensure that its different scopes thanks! I am really hoping that I may get some answers. I know through reading lots of your posts on here that getting a diagnosis can take a long time, its just so frustrating and you feel like the doctors are not listening to you!

I will keep you posted after I have what ever they are going to do! thanks again!!


----------



## mwb3779

It usually takes between 5 and 6 drs to diagnose Crohn's.  Just keep that in mind.  It drove me nuts for a while because no one could figure out what was wrong with me.  I had to pass out and go to the hospital get checked by so many drs and so much blood work and then had to have a camera shoved up my butt to diagnose it.  The best thing to keep in mind... It could be worse.


----------



## Pirate

I have determined that a cystascope is the absolute worst scope a man can have done. It has to do with the small opening on a certain male private part and due to a sudden angle ,which a woman doesn't have, it causes a great deal of pain during the procedure and also for the next few days when a man has to visit a restroom. The normal hospital personal involved with this procedure is 6. One nurse at each arm and leg, one nurse to help the doctor and than the docter himself who is sitting on a stool between your legs.

They really gang up on you. As if you would suddenly feel like kicking the doctor in the face and screaming "Get that f'ing thing out of there."


----------



## mwb3779

That's cruel and wrong.  There has to be another way to check whatever they are checking...


----------



## Pirate

I had epidepamitus (sp?). The only time in my life that I truely enjoyed pain killers.
There is a story that goes with it that has to do with my joking around. One that backfired on me.


----------



## mwb3779

What did they give you?


----------



## Pirate

A shot of something in the butt, I think it was demeral (?sp) No way they were going to give me a local! Its been so long ago I've forgotten what exactly. About 15 yrs ago.


----------



## mwb3779

That would suck.  Very much in the worse way.


----------

